# My 1st boudoir session-nsfw



## foreverflirty (Nov 28, 2008)

Sorry, took the pics down. Noone wants to comment and help, just get a quick glimpse of some skin. Sorry but this forum so far just seems a waste of time.


----------



## ANDS! (Nov 29, 2008)

Well first, don't use paint to to do any work to a photo you want to showcase your talent.  It's not happening.  There are NUMEROUS free photo-editing programs out there; Picasa and GIMP are just two. 

Having said that, #1 is cool, but not necessarily digging the colors.  
#2, needs light.  Any light.  It's a little flat, and its not doing the woman any justice.
#3 & #4 - re-resize those in another program.  I'd dig the posing in #3 if I couldn't see the tarp underneath the two ladies.  It feels posed, which isn't "bad" but it doesn't seem to make a tone here.
#5 has serious conversion issues.

So yea, first things first - lets get a real editing program going.


----------



## foreverflirty (Nov 29, 2008)

ANDS! said:


> Well first, don't use paint to to do any work to a photo you want to showcase your talent.  It's not happening.  There are NUMEROUS free photo-editing programs out there; Picasa and GIMP are just two.
> 
> Having said that, #1 is cool, but not necessarily digging the colors.
> #2, needs light.  Any light.  It's a little flat, and its not doing the woman any justice.
> ...



Thank for the feedback. The effects were done in photoshop, I just resized them in paint cause when I went to post them they were way to big so I just resized them quick, it was like 1;30am and I had to work. I'll resize the the two b&w is PS today and repost them. The pose, I agree looks posed. They didn't know eachother at all so it was hard to get them very comfortable to gether although they did better in #4. 

#2, you say lighting...I will try and recreate that photo with some different lighting and see what I can come up with.


----------



## foreverflirty (Nov 30, 2008)

Man, 160 views and one c&c? Does anyone here know anything about photography or just trying to get a quick glimpse of some boobs?


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2008)

Lighten up Francis!


----------



## Phranquey (Nov 30, 2008)

tirediron said:


> Lighten up Francis!


 
......Any 'a you guys call me Francis and I'll kill 'ya!!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 30, 2008)

Phranquey said:


> ......Any 'a you guys call me Francis and I'll kill 'ya!!


 Okay... Phrancis!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Dec 1, 2008)

foreverflirty said:


> Sorry, took the pics down. Noone wants to comment and help, just get a quick glimpse of some skin. Sorry but this forum so far just seems a waste of time.


 
wow...little sensitive?

if people wanted to see quick skin, they would google "boobs".

you got what looks like some constructive crit, but not enough for you. so instead, you're going to insult the entire forum...well played.

there is a WEALTH of knowledge on this forum.

cry me a river.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 1, 2008)

Damn!  I saw NSFW and came to see some skin!  Sorely disappointed!


----------



## Jon_Are (Dec 1, 2008)

WHERE ARE THE BOOBIES ????!!!??!??!   ldman:


----------



## LynziMarie (Dec 2, 2008)

LOL

hahahaha

just curious.... is there a reason that one critique isn't enough?  If you're simply looking for people to ooh and aaah over your photos get a myspace.


----------



## stsinner (Dec 2, 2008)

foreverflirty said:


> Sorry, took the pics down. Noone wants to comment and help, just get a quick glimpse of some skin. Sorry but this forum so far just seems a waste of time.




You got me..  Since there are no boobs anywhere else on the Internet, I thought I'd finally scored!!!  What a tease!  Back to the boxes of magazines under dad's bed....  LOL..  Get a life.


----------



## Muay_Thai_Dan (Dec 2, 2008)

:lmao:LOL....and then he puts up a sig with his site on it....where his boudoir pics are....:thumbup:

....you make no sense buddddy!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 2, 2008)

I would say to grow a pair, but then I'm not sure that's appropiate. Put the image back up so we can see and C&C as requested.



> Man, 160 views and one c&c? Does anyone here know anything about photography


Dude, those numbers are nothing.  I have far worse stats than that.



Did somebody say *BOOBS*? (nsfw)


----------



## Kegger (Dec 2, 2008)

WHY ARE YOUR BOOBS STARING AT MY EYES???!!!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 2, 2008)

Normally, I take offense at yelling (CAPS), but in this case, it can be overlooked.


----------



## Kegger (Dec 2, 2008)

Why thank you, I appreciate it.


----------



## foreverflirty (Dec 3, 2008)

Huh...Look at all the responses now!

I DIDN'T want people to ooh and ahh over them. I'm still fairly new into boudoir so I wanted some C&C to see how I was doing but one person's view is different than anothers. I like my pictures dark. Some people don't. I wanted to get some different opinions on it. Saying isn't one c&c enough is just stupid. But I guess I'll take it as a compliment that they were so great that only one person out of 160 didn't like them.

I did listen to ANDS! comments and even paid close attention to those things in my next shoot. I didn't say there wasn't any knowledgable people on here, I just didn't see the point on posting pictures here if noone is going to say anything about them. (good or bad) This forum doesn't have uploadable galeries so I have to oldschool upload, paste and post and it is a PITA just so people can look at my pictures. Your right, I CAN do that on Myspace and it takes a tenth of the time.

The thing is...I posted regular pics on here too, at the same time, and when this post had 160 views, the other had only 40. Look at the post counts on the other threads that say nsfw in the title.  BTW, the "other" thread now has 43 views while this one has 567. So 3 views in almost a week. I'll change the other title to nsfw and see what happens!


----------



## drofen (Dec 3, 2008)

**cough** troll **cough**


----------



## brucelee82 (Dec 3, 2008)

I know I am new here and all but I must say, this thread is full of failure.:lmao:


----------



## foreverflirty (Dec 4, 2008)

brucelee82 said:


> I know I am new here and all but I must say, this thread is full of failure.:lmao:



It got a lot of views! Can't be a total failure, lol.


----------



## Kegger (Dec 4, 2008)

This thread is useless without pics!!!!!

lol j/k


----------



## Arch (Dec 4, 2008)

well seeing as tho there are no pics i will lock this thread.

For the OP's information, all the views you got can be made up of our guests as well as members, guests cannot make comments. Also complaining after not recieveing a comment after a day is very premature.. someone may have come along the next day and bumped it. It is also possible (and happens often) that if your pics dont really say much to people, then people won't respond... if this happens (which it does to everyone at some point) you just try again another time. So none of this is 'this forums' fault but more a lack of patience on your behalf.

However you seem to have a sense of humor, so maybe you can stick around and try again... its up to you of course.


----------

